# Fastest Brompton?



## Cycleops (9 Nov 2017)

A new special edition David Millar has been released, billed as per the thread title:
https://www.brompton.com/brompton-u...ke-6-speed-meet-david-millar/c-29/c-77/p-2942
Is this a cynical marketing ploy to sell a few more bikes and put a few bob in David Millar’s pocket?
Or could a competent modder do a better job for less? Thinking of you here @chriscross1966


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Nov 2017)

Pffft. Anyone can ride a Brompton at 40mph on the flat - just pedal really quickly.
Having the power to do so might be another problem entirely.
Being daft for a second, getting a 61T chainring from Spa gets you a 120" top gear.
Spin that up to a cadence of 150rpm and you're looking at 60mph.
Possibly that would be useful descending Ventoux.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Nov 2017)

Sod that, 20mph on my M3L is terrifying enough


----------



## srw (9 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Speaking as someone who has overtaken him in a Brompton race, i would say David Millar needs all the help he can get.


You didn't need to do that for yourself - there were people waiting to do it for you.


----------



## Jason (9 Nov 2017)

If you want to go fast on a folder - get a Dahon :-)


----------



## srw (9 Nov 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> If you want to go fast on a folder - get a Dahon :-)


But if you want a folder which goes fast and is also reliable and fun - Brompton!


----------



## Jason (9 Nov 2017)

each to his own, but I tried the Brompton before opting for a Dahon. The fold wasn't as important to me, the stability and speed of the 20" wheels was better imo


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Nov 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Sod that, 20mph on my M3L is terrifying enough


I can testify that 42 mph on a Brompton is a bit exciting.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Nov 2017)

My local bike shop has one of these in the window.

I eat my dinner off something smaller than the chainring, so I don't doubt it has the gearing for speed.

Mention on the website of titanium, although it's not clear how many titanium bits there are.

Given the model name is linked to Millar's clothing range, it all looks like marketing puff to me.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Forks and rear triangle



Is the main frame ever titanium on a Brompton?

Something rings a bell that it's not.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Nov 2017)

So presumably the two-speed Millar Brompton is as light as you will ever get a factory bike.

Except for a titanium bits single speed.


----------



## Kell (10 Nov 2017)

I think going quick with a standard set of Brompton handlebars might be an issue. 

I do 40mph plus on mine daily as the hill go down to the station is pretty steep, but I'm using cut-down MTB bars which are wider than normal and still the bike gets a bit twitchy.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=1wNkVZltMfw


----------



## chriscross1966 (14 Nov 2017)

There are titanium replica frames for sale in the Far East.... not cheap, but people have built sub 7-kilo Brompton clones... and they are very pretty.... THe CHPT3 is what I might call a street-rod.... impractical day-to-day in this country, but look nice and on occasion can go quickly....


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Nov 2017)

A visit to my local bike shop and Brompton dealer suggests the Millar Brompton has been a sales success.

The shop owner tells me he has sold the five he could get, and has ordered some more which are due in February.

Putting that in context, a new bike sale over £1,000 is rare around here, even more so for what is just a 'foldy bike'.

The shop owner is realistic, the Millar buyers were from out of the area and only went to him because he had the stock.

Even so, five £1,800 bikes at list price in a few weeks is good business.

The bike is also showing as 'out of stock' on the Brompton website, so it appears however many they made as a first batch have found buyers.


----------



## ryanme (18 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> So presumably the two-speed Millar Brompton is as light as you will ever get a factory bike.
> 
> Except for a titanium bits single speed.




Light from factory, but easily made lighter!


----------

